# Saturday morning cartoons from 1967



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2008)

What cartoons were you watching in 1967?

Some of these I hadn't thought of for 40 years.

Saturday Morning TV Shows 1967


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2008)

hmmmm... that brings back some memories...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2008)

Two years before I was born....


----------



## Scrapyard Ape (Jan 23, 2008)

I was only one year into this world so I can't remember.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 23, 2008)

Me too Scrap. But, I have seen many of those before.


----------



## Scrapyard Ape (Jan 23, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Me too Scrap. But, I have seen many of those before.


Yeah. Saw a lot of them in re-runs during the 70's(particularly the Herculoids and Cool McCool) as well. I thought the OP meant if we remembered watching them in their original broadcasts.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2008)

Hate to say it I remember all of them. I used to get into fights with my older sister because Johny Quest was on at the same time as Band Stand.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Hate to say it I remember all of them. I used to get into fights with my older sister because Johny Quest was on at the same time as Band Stand.


----------



## R Leonard (Jan 23, 2008)

"Its so neat to meet your baby where the action is . . . "

Jeez, what the hell happened to us?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

What would you guys have done in the 40's, BEFORE TELEVISION ???

I grew up listening to the radio..... 

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2008)

In late 60's TV in Poland was a guite rare thing.Some of the cartoons I watched some years later in mid of 70's.But these weren't as popular as Polish own productions were.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 23, 2008)

On Saturday mornings in the late 60's I was sleeping off hangovers from Friday night fraternity parties at RU.

How about Saturday mornings in the 50s.

Anybody remember Farmer Gray cartoons?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv_akAoV90A_

TO


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 23, 2008)

I remember some of those . . . . I remember watching the Bugs Bunny/Road Runner Hour, Fractured Fairy Tales, Sherman and Mr. Peabody, Dudley Do-Right, and Underdog on Saturday mornings.


----------



## R Leonard (Jan 23, 2008)

Which RU?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 23, 2008)

R Leonard said:


> Which RU?



Rutgers College, New Brunswick, NJ (class of '71)

TO


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> ....Fractured Fairy Tales, Sherman and Mr. Peabody, Dudley Do-Right, and Underdog on Saturday mornings.



Those were sunday morning for me.

All good shows.


----------



## DBII (Jan 23, 2008)

I watch most of them. Charles, I prefer the radio programs. A local radio station used to play the old radio programs. I listened to them from early 70's until about 5 years ago when the station stopped playing them. When I was stationed in Germany, I lived on the wrong side of a small mountain. I could not get the AFN TV signal but was able to get the radio. On the weekends, they played the old radio programs. It was a nice reminder of home. 

DBII


----------



## R Leonard (Jan 23, 2008)

> ToughOmbre:
> Rutgers College, New Brunswick, NJ (class of '71)


 
Ah, good school; I was thinking of another, somewhat idle curiosity on my part, no offense meant in prying.

Rich


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2008)

Soupy Sales! What a nut!!

"I took my girlfriend to the baseball game the other day. I kissed her between the strikes and she kissed me between the balls."

"OK boys and girls - time to go into your mother's purse or your dad's wallet and send me money!"


----------



## DBII (Jan 23, 2008)

I had forgotten about Soupy. He was a little before my time thought. Did he have a lot of pie throwing?

DBII


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2008)

DBII said:


> I had forgotten about Soupy. He was a little before my time thought. Did he have a lot of pie throwing?
> 
> DBII



Lots! Bakalakafa!!!


----------



## DBII (Jan 23, 2008)

Adult humor for the kiddies. Is the Siggy some of your birds? I like the one in the foreground. 

DBII


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2008)

DBII said:


> Adult humor for the kiddies. Is the Siggy some of your birds? I like the one in the foreground.
> 
> DBII




Yep - those are some guys I get to fly with once and a while...

ThunderDelfinsL-29DemoTeam

This is me at an airshow where I was hired as their crew chief...


----------



## DBII (Jan 23, 2008)

There are a couple of L-29 in the Houston area. I always like their looks. I have only caught them in the air a couple of times. I wish Wings Over Houston would bring your group to town. The show has been dull the past several years and needs some new life. They always rotate the same 4 or 5 groups in every year. Is there any flight footage on the net?

DBII


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2008)

DBII said:


> There are a couple of L-29 in the Houston area. I always like their looks. I have only caught them in the air a couple of times. I wish Wings Over Houston would bring your group to town. The show has been dull the past several years and needs some new life. They always rotate the same 4 or 5 groups in every year. Is there any flight footage on the net?
> 
> DBII





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uj82N915yI_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2008)

I try to get together with them as much as I could - I need about 20 more hours for my L-29 type rating. I do maintenance on Doug's and Don's L-29. "Bones" is a former top gun instructor - boy could he fly. His dad was a P-51 pilot.


----------



## DBII (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks. Looks like a wild bunch. 

DBII


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually pretty mellow to a point - My father in law is a stand in. He and Doug flew together in the AF years ago. We have a great time flying with them...


----------



## DBII (Jan 24, 2008)

I will put the group on my list of things to see. 

DBII


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 24, 2008)

A Johnny Quest and Speed Racer are going to be movies 

"Jonny Quest" Becomes A Film (August 8th 2007)

.


----------

